# For those that don't know (Warning: Upsetting)



## aidensxmomma

On April 19, my 3 month old daughter, Seraphina Nicole, passed away. 

My husband and I woke up from our nap and she was gone. :cry: We still aren't sure what happened (waiting for the reports) but we suspect that she passed away from SIDS. 

We're doing as okay as we can at this point...trying to stay busy and keep up with taking care of the kids and everything. The hardest things we've got through so far besides losing Sera were her funeral and when we had to tell Aiden. But for the most part, our family is coping well. We've had a lot of support and have been spending a lot of time with family and friends, which has been very helpful for us.


----------



## lizardbreath

I'm lost for words I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful daughter. I can't imagine what you are going through


----------



## X__Kimberly

oh my :( I can't find any words to say but I'm so sorry for the lost of your daughter 

I can not even come to imagine how you and your husband feel.

she is a beautiful angel now<3


----------



## beanzz

I'm so sorry :( I can't even imagine. :flow:


----------



## Amber4

I'm so sorry. I'm honestly heart broken for you. :hugs: RIP Seraphina


----------



## mommie2be

I'm so sorry to hear this hun. I'm thinking of you & you and your family are in my prayers. She's your little angel now. To beautiful for Earth. :hugs:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I am so so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. Fly high little angel xxxx


----------



## rachyh1990

im so sorry for your loss honey xxxx


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm so so sorry I can't imagine what you and the family are going through. Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers, fly high baby angel.


----------



## Snowball

I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: my heart goes out to your family :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

I am so sorry, I couldn't imagine what you're feeling right now. :hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

I am so sorry :hugs: You sound like you are being very strong, I can't imagine how you feel. My love to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## faun

I'm so sorry, fly high little one xxx


----------



## cammy

I can't imagine what you are going through, my thoughts and with you and your family.


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm very sorry for your loss Terah.


----------



## princess_vix

So sorry for your loss! xx


----------



## kimber89

im so sorry for your loss i really cant imagine what u are going through xxx thoughts are with your family xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oh my gosh... I'm lost for words.. I'm so so sorry, such a beautiful little girl. Fly high Seraphina :angel:


----------



## xxchloexx

Im so sorry :( RIP little one x


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm so sorry hun 
*hugs*


----------



## jemmie1994

so sorry for your loss cant imagine what you and your family are going through :flow:


----------



## bumpy_j

I'm so sorry :hugs: I could never imagine how you feel, wishing for all the strength in the world for you x


----------



## ~RedLily~

I am truly so sorry! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cookie123

I'm so so sorry for your loss x


----------



## TaraxSophia

So sorry for your loss! :hugs: Seraphina was too beautiful for earth, fly high little one x x x


----------



## 10.11.12

I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

My heart goes out to you hunny, I can't even contemplate how you and your partner must be feeling... RIP beautiful angel xx


----------



## bbyno1

Im so sorry:hugs:xx


----------



## HellBunny

I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## Harli

Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear that! I can't even imagine. Rest in peace, little one. xx :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Terah, I wish there was something I could say to magically make you feel better but I know there's not. All I can say is that I am so sorry from the bottom of my heart. Just know that Seph will always be watching over your beautiful family. I am so, so sorry. Keeping your family in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## samisshort

I cannot imagine what you and your family are going through.

RIP beautiful angel. My thoughts are with you and your family during this hard time :hugs:


----------



## zerolivia

My entire HEART goes out to your and your family. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WinterKage

I am so sorry for your loss x x Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## emmylou92

So. Ery sorry for your loss, my thoughts arewith you andyour family! Xx


----------



## Wriggley

im so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

I am so unbelievably sorry. I cannot even begin to imagine what you're going through. I'm friends with you on FB so knew about this before, but I remember talking to you throughout your pregnancy and your 1st daughters pregnancy. I feel so sorry for you. Thinking of you and your family at this horrible time. 

:hugs:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

gave me goosebumps .. im so sorry for your loss .. my thoughts & prayers are with youu and your family :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

im so sorry for your loss :( RIP little one xxx


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'm so sorry :hugs: there are no words.. :(


----------



## lucy_x

Im so so sorry hun, :hugs:


----------



## AmberS

OMG im SO sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## KiansMummy

I'm so sorry for your loss hun, rip little one x


----------



## snowfia

I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through. I'm sorry. Stay strong Hun :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I am soo sorry for your loss!:hugs:


----------



## EffyKat

Just reading that post made me choke back tears. I'm really sorry!! I have no understanding of what you're going through but my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## LittleLady04

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## seraphina

Hi, I've not been on for so long and to log on to see this...
I am so incredibly sorry to hear your news!! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this incredibly sad Tim. Remember the smiles, laughs and love you shared with your little one. Your angel will be waiting for you in the heavens above. 
All our love
Sera and Tilly xxxxxx


----------



## tasha41

I'm so sorry Terah... sending my love to you and your family... :hugs:


----------



## scaredmmy2b

I can not even imaagine how you feel i am so sorry prayers are going up for you


----------



## lauram_92

I am so, so sorry. I don't know what to say. RIP baby girl xxx :hugs:


----------



## trinaestella

Really sorry to hear this, it's actually took me back a little. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Bexxx

I'm so sorry :(
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

I seen this the other day on the Losses section of the forum but I was so shocked that I just didn't know what to say to you. I am so sorry that this has happened and my thoughts are with you at this extremely difficult time :hugs2: xoxox


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm so sorry hun :( xx


----------



## niknik24

Im so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## littlefishygg

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## faolan5109

`Im so so sorry. You and your family are in your thoughts.


----------



## JessicaAnne

:hugs: I don't know what to say except I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Bluetomato

I'm so very sorry, sending hugs to you and your precious little girl x


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. I recently lost a good friend of mine but I cant even imagine what you are going through.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

i'm so sorry for your loss hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## we can't wait

I read this thread a couple of days ago, but just couldn't find the words to leave you a comment. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. The amount of pain you feel is not something I can even begin to fathom. May you find comfort in your memories, and know that they will always be cherished. 

Many thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## casann

So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## shelx

I am so so sorry :hugs: RIP Seraphina


----------



## LoolaBear

:hugs: i am lost for words all i can do is send you a great big virtual :hugs: thinking of you and your family at this heart breaking time xxx


----------



## BabyDuy

I am sooo sorry,you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## xgem27x

I am lost for words, so deeply sorry for your loss, I hope brighter days come for you soon xx


----------

